# Kazaa & In-Telegence& Mainpean - Stand der Dinge



## arwen (14 August 2003)

Hallo Leute,
der Übersicht halber liste ich hier nur auf, was ich bisher bzgl. In-Telegence & Mainpean unternommen habe und mit welchen Ergebnissen. Nach wochenlangen Recherchen besonders hier und bei Dialerschutz habe ich erfahren, dass ich über Kazaa gestolpert war. Es geht um 69,95 Euro für 1 Minute 25 Sekunden...

1. Am Tag der Telefonrechnung im Mai 2003 Anzeige bei der Kripo erstattet. Kripo Ahrendsburg "sammelt" derartige Anzeigen. Auch bei der Kripo München gibt es einen sehr kompetenten Ansprechpartner. 

2. Ich habe bei der Telekom den Betrag storniert. Sehr spät erst schriftlich (Wochen später). Die Telekom hat TROTZDEM den Betrag einige Tage später abgegucht, so dass ich zurückbuchen musste. Die Telekom hat mich dann später mal angerufen ! Und die Dame hat sich für diese separate Abbuchung entschuldigt ! Das sei etwas schief gelaufen und es täte ihnen echt leid, dass das passiert ist...  Egal, die Telekom hat mir auch sofort das Lastschriftverfahren gekündigt. Das ist gut, dann kann ich Zahlungen in Zukunft kritischer kontrollieren. 

3. Schriftlich Widerspruch an In-Telegence eingelegt gemäß Muster auf www.dialerschutz.de 

4. Seitdem habe ich den Widerspruch schriftlich bei Worldlines und Mainpean wiederholt. Bis dorthin wurde ich inzwischen weitergereicht. 

5. Von In-Telegence kam dann die erste Mahnung. Ich habe erneut widersprochen und mit Hinweis auf die laufenden Ermittlungen um Ausstzung des Mahnverfahrens gebeten. 

6. Anfang August kam die erste Mahnung mit 25 Euro Mahngeld darauf - abgeschickt von acoreus. Komisch, dass diese ärgerlichen Briefe immer Freitags oder Samstags eintrudeln. Aber, dann habe ich auch gleich Zeit zu reagieren. Ich habe heute erneut darum gebeten, das Mahnverfahren wegen der laufenden Ermittlungen einzustellen - und dass ich weder willentlich noch wissentlich irgendwelche Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe usw. usf. Habe das Schreiben an In-Teleence, in welchem ich vor 4 Wochen um Aussetzung des mahnverfahrens gebeten habe, beigefügt... 

7. Die Kripo München hat die Ermittlungen im August eingestellt.
Ich habe mit meiner Rechtsschutz telefoniert, die grünes Licht gibt. Der Termin mit dem RA ist gemacht. 

edit 18.08.03
8. Der Anwalt hat schhon mehrere dieser Fälle gehabt. Er ist zuversichtlich, dass das Thema bald beendet ist.

edit Ende

edit 22.08.03
9. Der RA hat ein nettes Schreiben an IN-Telegence geschickt. Er hat im wesentlichen meine bisherige Argumetation noch mal auf den Punkt gebracht und den Aspekt des Wuchers mit angehängt.

edit Ende

Ich hoffe, dass es was bringt. Meine Eigenbeteiligung bei der Rechtsschutz ist höher als der Schaden, aber das ist mir jetzt echt egal. Ich lasse mich nicht so dreist über den Tisch ziehen.

Dann drückt mir mal weiterhin die Daumen.


edit 24.08.03
10. Die letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung ist eingetroffen, die Kosten haben sich um insgesamt mittlerweile 30 Euro erhöht.
edit Ende

edit 27.11.03
11. Mein Anwalt hat die Rechnung geschickt, da Mainpean auf das anwaltschaftliche Schreiben nicht reagiert Wert. Damit zahle ich jetzt 25 Euro an den Anwalt. Besser ihm als Mainpean. 

Trotzdem juckt es mich, Maipean zu verklagen, da ich Aufwand und Kosten hatte...

edit ende
LG arwen


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2003)

arwen schrieb:
			
		

> 7. Die Kripo München hat die Ermittlungen im August eingestellt.


Nein Arwen, das war die StA München, aber immerhin mit einer ausführlichen Begründung (4 Seiten). Zumindest der letzte Absatz, der mit den Zweifeln, sollte Deinem RA Pulver für´s zivile Verfahren bieten.


----------



## arwen (14 August 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis Anna - ich dachte, damit sind die Ermittlungen eingestellt.

Angesichts der ewig langen Begründung zieht es mich jetzt zum RA. Der Anwalt, der beim dialerschutz auf der Liste steht, steht leider bei meiner Versicherung nicht auf der Liste.

Aber mal sehen - ich berichte weiter.

LG arwen


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2003)

Zur Erheiterung und Motivation eine Lesermeinung bei Teltarif:


> Da ich mit div. Widersprüchen auf die Zahlungsmahnungen keinen
> Erfolg hatte und jetzt vom Inkassobüro "Intrum Justita" eine
> neue Zahlungsaufforderung bekam, habe ich meine Rechtschutz- versicherung angerufen, meinen Fall geschildert und gefragt,
> was ich tun kann.
> Antwort: "Ach, Nr. 68 (o.ä.)! Wir haben ständig Ärger mit Talkline! Welchen Anwalt möchten Sie nehmen? Ein Anwalt-schreiben und dann ist meist Ruhe. Ihre Schadennr. lautet..."!


http://www.teltarif.net/forum/a-talkline/1602-9.html


----------



## Devilfrank (14 August 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> :lol:


Wayne interessiert die Meinung des Oberzensors.


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2003)

Wayne schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gruebel:


----------



## arwen (15 August 2003)

Vielen Dank Gast, in diesem Thread geht es aber nicht um Talkline - sondern um In-Telegence-Mainpean-Kazaa. Ich möchte nur eine Choronologie der Ereignisse geben. Bitte verlegt die Talkline und sonstige Diskussionen in einen anderen Thread. Denn manchmal findet man/frau vor lauter Diskussionen das Wesentliche nicht mehr, worauf ich mich in diesem Thread beschränken möchte.

Danke.


----------



## arwen (22 August 2003)

edit:
Punkt 9. zugefügt.


----------



## arwen (24 August 2003)

edit

Punkt 10. zugefügt


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2003)

*Kazaa-In-telegence-Mainpean*

Hi Arwen wir haben das glöeiche problem wie du mit Mainpean und in-telegence wir haben aber keine Anzeige erstattet jedoch haben auch wir versucht uns an Mainpean zuwenden und in-telegence davon in kenntnis gesetzt.Jedoch hat man bei in-telegence dafür kein verständnis und somit wurde uns auch schon eine Mahnung geschickt.Unsere rechnung beläuft sich auf ca. 140€ verursacht innerhalb von einer 12 Minuten verbindung. Leider haben wir noch keine Antwort von Mainpean bekommen darüber ob wir diese verbindung überhaupt eingegangen sind.
Falls du mir irgendwelche tipps geben kannst oder mir helfen kannst dann melde dich mal unter folgender e-mail addresse: (...)

_Keine Veröffentlichung von Mailadressen im Forum - schon garnicht von nicht angemeldeten Benutzern - Heiko_


----------



## arwen (25 August 2003)

Hallo OnlyIce,
wie du oben ja siehst, habe ich jetzt einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Das würde ich euch am meisten empfehlen. Anzeige könnt ihr ja auch noch erstatten, oder wie lange ist das Problem schon ?

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was mich der Anwalt kosten wird, aber lieber gebe ich dem Geld als diesen Betrü***.

LG arwen


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

*kazaa*

High geehrte Mitopfer,

streite mich auch seit geraumer Weile mit Mainpean & Co., 
240€ für 25 Minuten. Warte nun gespannt auf Inkassos Gerichtsdrohung.
Meine anfängliche Forderung die 0190095647 aufgrund rechtswidriger Geschäftspraktiken unverzüglich zu sperren, wurde nicht berücksichtigt.

Habe mich über den Sachverhalt mit einem Anwalt unterhalten:
er konnte sich nicht vorstellen, dass die Opportunisten tatsächlich wegen  'Peanuts' gerichtlich gegen die Opfer vorgehen.
Schließlich würde ein negatives Urteil deren Image nachhaltig schaden.

- gerade im Falle Kazaa (Schein statt Sein) wird aus Sicht des objektiven Dritten der Vorwurf WUCHER & ARGLISTIE TÄUSCHUNG schwer aus der Welt zu schaffen sein!

- wegen der fraglichen Rechtslage würde kein Unternehmen das Risiko  eingehen einen Rechtsstreit mit ungewissem Ausgang anzustrengen.

Vielmehr lautet deren Taktik: Einschüchtern bis sie Zahlen.
Aus Angst vor Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten zahlen wahrscheinlich die Meisten. Den aufmüpfigen Rest lassen Sie bestimmt laufen.

P.S:
Leute trifft man im "globalen Dorf",
mit denen man nie etwas hätte anfangen wollen.
Ich schätze M.D. wird so ein freakiger PC-Narr sein, der trotz des Jahrhundertsommers noch leichenblass durch die Gegend läuft;
jemand der wegen mangelnder Sozialverflechtung jegliche Norm und Wertvorstellung längst verloren hat.
Meine anfängliche Wut hat sich in tiefes Mitleid gewandelt.

Viel Glück den Aufmüpfigen !

greenhorn


----------



## dvill (28 August 2003)

Über die Verschleierungstaktik der organisierten Mitverdiener habe ich unter

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1570530

einige Hinweise gesammelt. Eine wesentliche Forderung aus dem Kodex des Gewerbes ist:

"Werbemaßnahmen dürfen nicht so gestaltet werden, dass der Anrufer/Nutzer bezüglich des Inhalts oder der Kosten der Angebote irregeführt wird. Insbesondere dürfen Informationsangebote nicht dergestalt beworben werden, dass dem Anrufer/Nutzer ein Eindruck vermittelt wird, der mit dem Inhalt des Angebotes nicht übereinstimmt."

Diese Irreführung ist bei dem Kazaa-eMüll eigentlich immer gegeben. Das Angebot ist demnach nicht Kodex-konform.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

Hallo arwen,

wie ist denn nun heute Mitte Oktober der Stand der Dinge....
Ich habe den selbigen Gang noch vor mir

Gruss Peter


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (22 Oktober 2003)

*Funktionsweise eines KAZAA-Dialers*

@ an alle Kazaageschädigten.

in dieser URL wird die Funktionsweise des Dialers demonstriert.
http://www.mdcs.net/html/dialer_kmd_esfrde.html 
Gunnar


----------



## arwen (22 November 2003)

Ich habe bisher noch nicht wieder von Mainpean gehört. Auch mein Anwalt hat sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet.

LG arwen


----------



## Devilfrank (23 November 2003)

*Re: Funktionsweise eines KAZAA-Dialers*



			
				Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> @ an alle Kazaageschädigten.
> 
> in dieser URL wird die Funktionsweise des Dialers demonstriert.
> http://www.mdcs.net/html/dialer_kmd_esfrde.html
> Gunnar




Der hier dargestellte Ablauf hat nichts mit dem oben besprochenen Dialer zu tun. Der User hat hier lediglich den KaZaa-Media-Desktop heruntergeladen und vereinbarungsgemäß (Installationsverlauf) Werbeinhalte zugelassen. Das sind dann die Meldungen von AdAware. Die angebliche Dialerverbindung war nichts anderes als die Verbindung zum KaZaa-Netz die auf 2 ISDN-Kanäle ausgelegt war, um "Dampf" in die Verbindung zu bekommen.


----------



## arwen (27 November 2003)

edit
Punkt 11 zugefügt.

Die Sache scheint damit für mich beendet zu sein. Ich werde den Anwalt bezahlen und das war es dann.

LG arwen


----------



## BenTigger (28 November 2003)

arwen schrieb:
			
		

> edit
> Punkt 11 zugefügt.
> 
> Die Sache scheint damit für mich beendet zu sein. Ich werde den Anwalt bezahlen und das war es dann.
> ...



Tja Arwen, dann lauern wir mal trotzdem auf Punkt 12.

Denn nichtreagieren heisst ja nicht, das es erledigt ist. das kann es erst nach der Verjährung und die dauert länger als 3 Monate..

Ich weiss ja nicht, was dein Anwalt schrieb, aber die Erfahrungen hier besagen, das auch Wartezeiten von mehr als 6 Monaten nichts ungewöhliches sind, bis der nächste "Drohbrief" der beteiligten kommt.
Reaktionen auf dein und schreiben anderer gabs eh selten.


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Mein RA sagt natürlich, dass er sofort wieder aktiv wird, wenn sich da noch was tut. Aber er sagte auch beim Erstgespräch schon, dass er mehrere der Fälle hätte - und sich alle mit einem Schreiben erledigt haben.

Wenn also was kommt, geht es gleich weiter...


----------



## arwen (28 November 2003)

Ups - hatte mich nicht angemeldet, also kam meine Antwort als "Gast"...

Ich betrachte die Angelegenheit erstmal als erledigt und ansonsten habe ichja einen Anwalt, dem ich alles vertrauensvoll überlassen kann...

arwen


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Arwen schrieb:
			
		

> ... sich alle mit einem Schreiben erledigt haben.


Du hast doch bestimmt eine Kopie von dem Schreiben - könntest Du es posten? Wenn Deinem Anwalt das so locker von der Feder geht, könnte man es doch gut und gerne als Argumentationshilfe für andere Geschädigte verwenden.


----------

